# Acer Aspire X3200 PC won't boot



## Auds (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a reconditioned Acer Aspire X3200 PC which i got as a replacement to my pc that died last year. It has been pretty temperamental really since the start but always worked. Now however it is not booting up. I switch the power button on and it makes all the usual noises, the fan starts and the black screen with the Acer logo appears then it just stops and sits on that page.

Occasionally it will go all the way on, when i will just leave it always on, but the Electric Company switched our power off yesterday for 5 hours to do some work and now it won't switch on at all.

If it does switch on, it works fine so i don't know whats wrong with it, i am totally clueless when it comes to the technical side of pc's so would like some advice please.

I did take it in to the local shop for them to look at a couple of weeks ago and they said they fixed it. but just a few days later it stopped booting again. I don't know what else to do.

The Processor is an AMD Atlon x2 Dual Core Processor.

Thanks for any help :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like the suddent switch off of the power may have spiked the power supply.

Try this before doing anything.

CMOS reset

Unplug from wall
open up case
locate the battery and remove it
move the jumper cap from 1 & 2 to 2 & 3
press the power button to remove any residule power
move jumper cap back to 1 & 2
put battery back in
close case
plug back into wall
power on.


----------



## BenEboY (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe I would be taking it back to the local computer shop and telling them that they did not fix the problem, it is doing the exact same thing just a few short days later, and request for them to fix it at no additional charge, or politely request a refund.

Only problem is, the power supply probably did spike when they switched your power off. In which case you are looking at more problems then you probably were originally.

but ya, resetting the bios sounds like a logical first step to me too.


----------



## Auds (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies, this may sound really terrrible, but i have no idea how i would do any of what you suggested. I mean, i could open the case but after that i'd be totally lost, i can system restore a pc no problems, but ask me to look at the mechanicals of it and i draw a blank 

I was thinking of going back to the shop and asking them to look at it again then i thought if i do that and they try again and it still doesn't work its just more money down the drain and i would be better just looking at new ones altogether. I just thought i would ask in here first, see if anyone knew if it sounded a simple thing or a serious thing.

I'll pop into the shop tmrw if i can get out with the snow and see what they say then decide 

Thanks again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have said the instructions on how to do a cmos reset but if your unhappy with doing so take it back to the shop


----------

